

Ask HN: What do you use for tracking misc data? - IsaacSchlueter

So, we all know exercise is important for us hackers who sit around all day.  In fact, I've been told by two doctors now that I need to get in better shape or I'll have serious back problems in 10 years.<p>In addition to buying a bike and taking taekwondo, I've started doing pushups and situps every evening.  In order to provide a sort of incentive, I'm tracking how many I do every day in a calendar in iCal.<p>This got my data nerdity all fired up.  Now that I have a month or so of data, I want graphs and stats and stuff.  Before I spend an afternoon indulging in attacking the ics feed with some regular expressions, I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar problem.<p>Let's say you have 2 or 3 variables to track on a daily/weekly basis.  What's the best tool for the job?  Should I stop using iCal for this?  (The nice thing about the ics format is that it's easy to also record the time the event occurred, so I can in theory get hour and day-of-week data.)
======
joubert
How about using a spreadsheet? You could use Numbers...

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Well, sure, but then I'd have to manually enter the date on every entry.

